# WOW- 4 Kerne?



## MoVedder (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo!
Ich habe soeben mal mein WTF Ordner gecheckt und die config.exe
Da steht	coresDetected "2"	.

Ich hab einen Phenom II x4 940 ( als 4x 3,2 GHZ ).

Wie kann es sein, das WOW nur 2 Cores detected?

Wenn ich mein Core Temp anschaue, zeigt es mir aber an, dass alle 4 benutzt werden...


mfG


----------



## Nebola (30. Mai 2010)

Ja, seit kurzen soll man irgendwas umschreiben, dann werden auch 4 Kerne bezogen, bei manchen funtioniert das aber auch automatisch.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Mai 2010)

Wow unterstützt keinen Quadcore. Da bringt es auch nichts, in irgendwelchen XML - Config Files was umzuschreiben. Das heißt am Ende nur, daß ein Thread von Kern 1 - 4 bearbeitet werden kann. So halt nur von Kern 1 oder 2. Mit asynchroner (zeitgleicher) Abarbeitung der Threads hat das nichts zu tun. Das geht nur, wenn es entsprechend codiert worden ist. Generell ist es eh wünschenswert, daß Spiele, die keine 4 Kerne nutzen können, nicht ständig zwischen den Kernen hin und her wechseln. In Windows 7 wurde dafür das sogenannte SMT-Parking integriert. Es soll verhindern, daß Threads nicht ständig zwischen den Kernen hin und her switchen und Anwendungen, die auf den betreffenden Kernen laufen keine kurzzeitige Leistungseinbrüche bekommen. 

Es ist also nur sinnvoll, wenn ein Wow, daß maximal zwei Kerne wirklich asynchron zur Abarbeitung der Threads nutzt auf Kern 1 und 2 gebunden ist, während zum Beispiel Skype und sonstige Konsorten auf Kern 3 und 4 beheimatet sind. Windows 7 macht das wie gesagt automatisch. Bei Vista hatte man den Nachteil, daß der Thread-Scheduler die Threads ständig geswitched hat, außer man hat die Prozesse manuell an Kerne gebunden.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wow unterstützt keinen Quadcore. Da bringt es auch nichts, in irgendwelchen XML - Config Files was umzuschreiben.


Ich fürchte doch^^ Seit Herbst letzten Jahres so ungefähr mit Einführung der 5er Instanzen in ICC wurde das von Blizzard eingepatcht. Die Frage ist nur wie gut bzw. effizient die Unterstützung ist.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nur von der Möglichkeit, daß man über das XML Wow so konfigurieren kann, daß es alle vier Kerne nutzen kann. Aber ob die Threads sich über alle vier Kerne verteilen können, oder ob da wirklich Threads zeitgleich von unterschiedlichen Kernen abgearbeitet werden, daß ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Ersteres hat mit eigentlichen Quadcore-Support nicht wirklich was zu tun. Zweiteres ist nicht etwas, was man mal so nebenbei implementiert.

Aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Nur hätte ich dann gerne eine verlässliche Quellenangabe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (31. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur von der Möglichkeit, daß man über das XML Wow so konfigurieren kann, daß es alle vier Kerne nutzen kann.



Früehr konnte man das irgendwie auf vier Kerne einstellen und seit dem Patch 3.3 glaube ich wurde es von Blizzard eingepatcht.

aber glaube nicht dass das so gut ist.


----------



## Soramac (31. Mai 2010)

Es funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Carcharoth (31. Mai 2010)

WoW unterstützt Quadcores in der Tat seit einem der letzten Patches. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie wirksam das ist... 

PCGH sollte mal Benchmarks machen *g*


----------



## Lokke (31. Mai 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> So halt nur von Kern 1 oder 2. Mit asynchroner (zeitgleicher) Abarbeitung der Threads hat das nichts zu tun.




Naja, also bei mir hat asynchron die bedeutung (NICHT zeitgleich). Synchron ist bei mir zeitgleich, bzw überhaupt gleich

lg Lokke


----------



## Klos1 (31. Mai 2010)

Bei einen synchronen Methodenaufruf findet aber keine gleichzeitige Bearbeitung statt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Möchtest du gewährleisten, dass der Code in der Main-Methode nach einen Methodenaufruf abgearbeitet wird, noch während die aufgerufene Methode ausgeführt wird, dann musst du diese Methode asynchron aufrufen.
Sonst geht es in der Main erst wieder weiter, nachdem die Methode vollständig abgearbeitet wurde. Also, nach der Reihe und nicht gleichzeitig.


----------



## Wagga (1. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe das WoW mit dem nächsten Addon endlich die Quadcores erkennt, weil es ja inzwischen schon 6Kerner gibt.
Auch wenn sie noch nicht geläufig und noch zu teuer sind.
Mein Quad wird zu 50% genutzt allerdings läuft da ICQ,MSN,Firefox und die TVkarte noch mit, teilweise noch Grafikprogramme oder andere Anwendungen.


----------



## spaten (2. Juni 2010)

*Patch 3.3.2 (2010-01-02):* Manually adjusting this cvar is no longer needed unless you're trying to run the game on specific cores. It is now uncapped so it will run on whatever core your OS deems as fit. 
*Patch 3.1.0 (2009-04-14):* Added support for more than just single-core & dual core CPUs.

http://www.wowwiki.com/CVar_processAffinityMask


----------



## Klos1 (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn das mit 3.1 schon reingepatcht wurde, dann scheint es ja wenig bis garnichts zu bringen. Denn einen CPU-Vergleich mit Patch 3.2 hab ich schon gesehen und da war der Unterschied zwischen Dual und Quad quasi nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Independent (2. Juni 2010)

Ist er auch nicht Klos. Das haben die im Endeffekt nur reingepatcht, weil alle danach geschrien haben. Bringen tut es nichts. Die Leute gehen halt voll drauf ab, wenn im Task-Manager alle 4 Kerne ein bisschen arbeiten.


----------

